# 30 fps



## hibana (4. Mai 2017)

wie erhöhe ich die fps 30 wirkt so ruckelig und die maus reagiert auch viel langsamer....:/


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2017)

Grafikeinstellungen runter.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (4. Mai 2017)

Bester Thread des Tages!


----------



## hibana (4. Mai 2017)

uhh ******** habe vergessen zu erwähnen das es sich um Command and Conquer 3 handelt ^^ Srry


----------



## Jooschka (4. Mai 2017)

vsync?


----------



## hibana (4. Mai 2017)

? selbst wenn wären es 60. sind ja alte games


----------



## claster17 (5. Mai 2017)

RA3 hat einen 30 FPS Hardlock. Das gesamte Spiel ist daran gekoppelt. Würde also irgendjemand einen Weg finden, auf 60 FPS zu erhöhen, würde das Spiel doppelt so schnell laufen.

Als ich es vor einigen Jahren von einem Freund erhalten habe, hab ich die 30 FPS auf meinem damaligen Schrott-PC nicht mal bemerkt und es hat mir ordentlich Spaß gemacht, sodass ich alle drei Kampagnen durch hatte.
Später, als ich durch irgendeine Aktion das Spiel in Origin hatte und ich es mal wieder spielen wollte, konnte ich kaum glauben, wie ich das damals aushalten konnte.


----------



## hibana (5. Mai 2017)

Ich merk den Unterschied da bei Company of heroes 140fps habe  mit 4k supersampling^^ und da reagiert die Maus einfach präzise und schnell :/ ja hat man davon wenn man versaut ist


----------

